# Latest work / 7 march 2011



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Just finished this rebuild for a good buddy of mine!! Not to technical but I'm really pleased with the finished product!


----------



## feebleoldman (Feb 23, 2011)

You do awsome work, Capt.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank You very much!! It's a wonderful hobby!!!


----------



## kelly usmc (Mar 1, 2011)

i got to say it looks great i am looking for a cobia rod for this season are you taking any orders or are you booked up?


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

That'll haul a Cobe in style. Really nice wrap. My hobby as well.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice rod there. I love the colors!!! Great job.


----------



## Bill Braskey (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice work!


----------

